# Wonder wheels Hot Wheels



## Drago (Nov 13, 2014)

Thought I would mention that Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels is in morrisons for £4. Halfords sell it for £9.99. 

I have currently got Wonder Wheels Super Alloy Wheel Cleaner which is top draw. Definitely worth a go if you are after a wheel cleaner


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Wilkos had it for a fiver along with some Demon stuff for £1.49 too, not sure if they have any left now


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I remember a huge thread on here a bit ago where it was as low as about 1.70 odd in Tesco


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

It occasionally pops up at £1.78 in tesco and morrisons garage shops. It's never been above £4 in my local morrisons for over 2 years. I usually keep a couple of bottles in as it isn't bad for the price.


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Bought a few bottles when it was £1:78 at tesco, not bad product but there is better.

AS smart wheels my fav. :thumb:


----------



## lmc leroy (Apr 26, 2008)

Agree i got some on offer for a try and i was impressed. I usually keep on top of wheels but had a new car and the wheels were in need of a decent clean. I only had AG clean wheels as a spray and the wonder wheels kicked its ass. Plus a nice red/purple bleeding effect too.

As mentioned there is better out there but at the price you cant go wrong.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

If this is the purple liquid clear bottle,its pretty dam good cleaner and i dilute it :thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i wouldn't pay 49p for it, utterly crap product down there with poorboys wheel sealant for me


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

To be avoided on new wheels with light contamination as it is aggressive ,... But if you have wheels with the black lumps of baked on crud then wonder wheels is better than many more expensive products


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

The Hot Wheels product is non acidic and a pH balanced fallout remover type wheel cleaner, not the acidic version of Wonder Wheels.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Its a great product for heavily soiled wheels


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Its a really good product and for £4 quid its excellent value, Bilberry seems to shift more and a bit faster and smells much nicer but with a brush and a scrub it a good job and will shift stubborn bits pretty well. If you think its like iron-x and other colour changing cleaners when you will be disappointed, but its a different market and worth a punt for anybody at the price Morrisons sell it at


----------

